# Article About CFB Trenton



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Oct 2004)

http://www.trentonian.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=83810&catname=Local+News
Col. Deschamps still learning 
Third tour of duty at 8 Wing/CFB Trenton for military veteran 


Three months after taking command of 8 Wing/CFB Trenton, Col. André Deschamps says the busy pace of one Canada's largest Air Force bases hasn't let up. 

And if the future is any indication, the operational tempo of 8 Wing also won't end any time soon. 

In an in depth interview with The Trentonian, Deschamps said the first few months of his command have been highlighted by a steady stream of activity â â€ everything from welcoming about 400 new personnel to the base, to humanitarian airlifts to Haiti, redeployments to Afghanistan and refitting the Wing's fleet of C-130 Hercules transport aircraft. 

This is Deschamps' third posting to 8 Wing. 

An experienced pilot, Deschamps has logged closed to 8,000 hours in the air. Even though he would still like to be flying, the colonel hasn't had the time, adjusting to the everyday demands as wing commander. 

â Å“It's been very challenging and, of course, extremely busy,'' said Deschamps. 

Even though Deschamps is familiar with the base, there's always something new to learn; another area of the sprawling base with which to familiarize himself. 

â Å“The are a lot of specialized capabilities at the base, and in some respects it's been a learning curve,'' he said. 

Operationally though, Deschamps has experienced life on the front-line of numerous deployments overseas â â€ from the first Gulf War to Africa, Europe and back to southwest Asia, part of Canada's commitment to the war on terrorism. 

There's little doubt the Air Force has been stretched to the limit. Numerous deployments have taken their toll on the bases' fleet of C-130 aircraft and personnel. 

At any given time there are about 300 personnel deployed on various missions. At least one resupply flight a week leaves from 8 Wing to resupply Canadian troops in Kabul, Afghanistan. 

But things are looking up, said Deschamps. â Å“We're starting to catch our breath.'' 

There have been, said Deschamps, challenges for the Hercules C-130 fleet. 

â Å“There were a lot of things happening at the same time. There was a lot of maintenance work to be done and at the same time the operational tempo has been extremely high,'' said Deschamps. 

But time has allowed the Air Force to begin to rebuild the fleet's deployment capabilities. 

Refitting aircraft and training new technical and maintenance personnel have aided in rebuilding those capabilities. 

â Å“We're now in a position to reassert the proper stagger in the fleet ... better procurement has helped to redress the downward trend,'' he said. 

Extremely hard work to address the situation is starting to pay off. â Å“But we still need to manage issues of flying planes that need maintenance.'' 

The long-term plans of Canada's strategic airlift capabilities will be part of a national defence review. 

Pending the outcome of the review, the Air Force may receive new aircraft capable of heavy airlift to deployments abroad. 

But in the meantime, Deschamps said the fleet of aircraft at 8 Wing is performing well. 

The Cormorant has recently come on line and has performed well on numerous active missions, said Deschamps. â Å“It's literally a lifesaver,'' he said. 

(Canada's fleet of Cormorants was grounded earlier this week due to a crack in the tail rotor section of one helicopter stationed at Gander, Nfld. The helicopters will still perform search and rescue duties while an investigation into the crack is undertaken.) 

The Polaris Airbase, he said, is still going strong. â Å“Crews a flying full out ... we rely heavily on the Airbus for our strategic reach.'' 

By December the first Airbus equipped for refueling is expected to arrive at 8 Wing, with a second platform expected to be delivered by May, 2005. The project has been under way for several years. 

Once crews are trained, Deschamps said one of the two platforms could be ready for summer 2005. 

Deschamps said air-to-air refueling capabilities will give the Air Force a new strategic reach, towing fighters and supplying coalition partners in future deployments. 

â Å“It's a force multiplier,'' he said. 

Flight crews will begin training next spring. At least one platform, said Deschamps, should be ready to go in the summer of 2005 

Meanwhile, CFB Trenton's infrastructure continues to be renewed. The new base hospital will be opened May, 2005. 

â Å“It will be a state-of-the-art facility and increase the quality of life for our personnel,'' said Deschamps. 

Other long-term construction projects on the list include a revamped control tower and the possible reconstruction of 10 hangar. 

Even though it's hard to determine what the future holds, the long-term viability of 8 Wing remains strong. 

â Å“There's definitely room for growth at the base, but from an Air Force perspective we don't know what the future holds,'' said Deschamps. 

A national defence review will direct the Canadian Forces over the next several years. A strategic direction, said Deschamps, will give the military clear indication of where the Air Force is going. 

The Air Force, however, does have robust, long-term plans to 2025 to become a expeditionary force, both domestically and internationally. 

I haven't  read that last line anywhere before. ???


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Oct 2004)

"The long-term plans of Canada's strategic airlift capabilities will be part of a national defence review. 

Pending the outcome of the review, the Air Force may receive new aircraft capable of heavy airlift to deployments abroad."

That was interesting.

P.S.  I hear there eating mess is the best in the CF.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Oct 2004)

The Yukon Galey is the best mess i've ever eaten at.  Accomodations are aso top notch in Trenton.  If you are ver in the area and need a place to stay, the yukon lodge is perfect, at $30 a night, can't beat that.


----------

